# Does your dog do well with doggy visitors to your house?



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

My dogs do so well with others that several folks bring their dogs over a couple of times a week to socialize.They love it but my yard is a wreck LOL oh well!!


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

Nothing makes Cooper happier than his doggie visitors, we have his "friends" over to play often and it's his favorite thing. 
I do have a friend who has a very territorial dog who has issues when other dogs come to their house, so I don't think it's uncommon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy is absolutely thrilled to have canine visitors - they are welcome to his toys, his doggie beds, everything BUT my bed when he is tired. 

When he is ready to sleep the ONLY ones allowed on the bed are me, him and the cat (who is the real boss).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My dogs love other dogs... on their property or off. 

Some dogs become territorial due to lack of training/management. That's unfortunately the case with a lot of backyard dogs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy loves doggie visitors!! The yorkies are okay to a point after a few hours they want the visitor to go home!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess loves doggie company. One friend with a husky/ chow mix often drops by and Jess takes his leash and leads him in the door!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn especially loves any visitor - doggy or otherwise, Reeva is a little unsure until we tell her it's ok and then she is fine


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My dogs are very protective (bark, bark, bark, grrrrrr!) when they see a dog walking outside. But if I take them out to meet the dog or we bring the dog/dogs inside, they are very friendly.
We have a wide variety of dogs and cats that come to the lake. Some of the visiting dogs have not been well socialized, but they get along with my dogs.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea does ok, but she doesn't really like to play all that much. She is an intact female, and can be a bit, err, bitchy sometimes. As long as they do the butt sniff greeting and otherwise leave her alone, she enjoys their company. If the other dog is jumping at her, biting at her, or acting obnoxious, she will walk away. If the dog persists, she will not hesitate to tell the dog (in a completely appropriate way). We have had dogs stay here overnight, and she's done fine.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Luna loves all visitors, canine or otherwise!


----------

